# New Facebook Page



## Kenbo (Nov 16, 2015)

After being searched out by someone who enjoyed my youtube channel and receiving a message from them on my personal Facebook page, (harmless I'm sure) I've decided to create a Facebook page that is dedicated to my weekly youtube show and completely separate from my personal page. There isn't really any content on there as of yet, but I intend to link all my youtube videos and builds that don't make the show on the page. If you are interested in this sort of thing, here's the link https://www.facebook.com/kennyearrings1/?ref=hl

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kevin (Nov 16, 2015)

Ken, I'll ask my FB administrator to friend/like your page. 

Seriously hopefully you already did that. I will do it from my other FB thingies too - I have no idea if my others are accounts or pages or websites - FB confuses me more than g spots it's always changing and moving around.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 16, 2015)

Liked....


----------



## Kenbo (Nov 16, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Ken, I'll ask my FB administrator to friend/like your page.
> 
> Seriously hopefully you already did that. I will do it from my other FB thingies too - I have no idea if my others are accounts or pages or websites - FB confuses me more than g spots it's always changing and moving around.




I agree. I was quite surprised when a total stranger suddenly sent me a friend request and a message on my personal Facebook profile. I've never posted my real name as far as I know and I was quite baffled as to how he found me. Either way, this particular page will allow the viewers to contact me while my personal profile stays just that.......personal.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 16, 2015)

The internet is a blessing and a curse...it all depends on how you use it.

Google pictures is my guess on how they found you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## frankp (Nov 19, 2015)

Ken, Facebook will recommend your personal page based upon your other related interests. I get "you might know" crap all the time for people who have similar interests but I've never seen/met/or heard of in real life. Hopefully your new page uses a separate email address and is isolated from your personal page, otherwise it won't matter. As soon as someone likes the scrolling page, they'll be linked (even though they may not know it yet) to your personal page somehow too. It's incredibly easy for people to track you if you use any of the social media sites for anything.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 19, 2015)

Loved your shop tour. Very helpful as I contemplate ways to be more effective in setting up my shop. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

